# Blacktip I caught yesterday got sliced up on the way in



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Dropped a quarter of a butterfly ray and hooked up with this blacktip. After a short fight I beached it and saw these gnarly cuts. There were people around so I released it quickly and didn't measure. Was prob 4.5 feet to the fork. Doubt it made it thru the night with megaladon out there.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Another


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Kind of looks like damage from a propeller rather than another shark or fish.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

afishanado said:


> Kind of looks like damage from a propeller rather than another shark or fish.


Definitely not prop, that is another shark, no mistake.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that the new way of tagging?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah looks like you can see other tooth marks that didn't cut the skin. Wonder what you would have caught if you cut him in half and yanked him out. How was the surf?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would have been very outmatched if I ran it back out. Surf was fine. No weeds, 1-2 foot waves.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Greater Hammerhead....they like blacktips and any other shark they can chase down....


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That's BA, shows how tough sharks are. Doesn't look like a bite to me though, 2 straight and not enough smaller wounds imo! Should have re-yakked him for bait! Live! Just bear hug him so he couldn't bite yah haha.


----------



## armyguardus (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes definitely another shark. Look real close and you can see several other marks from teeth.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That damage will heal....as long as he was fighting he'll make it!


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I think its way too clean to be another shark. Sharks bite down and shake/shred. The shark would have also had to have some more gashes on his opposite side from the opposite side of the opposing sharks jaw. 

I think it's definitely a prop or something else of that nature.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Doubt that's another shark. Way to clean to be another shark. If that was the bite radius for instance for a larger shark it would have bit right through him. 

Definitely not another shark. Way too clean


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

That is definitely not a shark bite. Way too clean and long with no teeth marks. Looks like a propeller.


----------

